
Please Vote for this Chromium Feature to Solve a Problem that everyone Knows - pelim
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=5338
======
grzm
Inaccurate headline. Links to Chromium project tracker ticket with title "No
option to deal with background images in the context menu of a webpage"

